
Ask HNs: Who would you hire? - samfisher83
We interviewed a couple of guys: One guy who seems average to slightly above average guy.<p>Another guy appears to be rockstar, but seems like he is going to be hard to work with it. He &quot;seems&quot; to know it all, but seems like a dick.<p>I am leaning toward to candidate 2, but I don&#x27;t know.
======
louden
Candidate 1.

Having a person who is hard to work with can be demoralizing to the team he is
working with which will lead others to loose productivity. Nobody is good
enough to justify making the work environment toxic.

------
mindcrime
I'd hire the average to slightly above average guy. Let the other guy go be
someone else's problem.

------
stray
I'd hire the average guy. Average is good. Assholes are bad.

------
dragonbonheur
Candidate 1.

